# Guppy not doing well



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been struggling with my 1.5 gal tank for the past few weeks. After I did a remodel of it with a deep cleaning, my betta got a fungus and died. Then my anubias started rotting (it's now quarentiened) and since betta died, my guppy just hasn't been doing well. I've been thinking it could have been the fungus from the betta, so I've been doing frequent water changes. 

I only really notice that its colors are faded and it's staying at the top mostly. It's stomach seems bloated as well. I've tried feeding it peas, and it perked up a bit, but since then its shown no interest in food. The tank has been set up for 10 months, and the current tankmates are an amano shrimp and a couple of MTS. I don't test my water, so I can't give you any information about that unfortunately. I've been doing 40-60% water changes every 3 days though, so I'm going to assume that water quality not a problem. 

Any advice please?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Aw Kehy, I'm so sorry to hear of all the problems your having with your tank!

All of the guppies I had in my 10g got a bloated stomach like that. Some died soon after and some lived for months like that.

I was advised that maybe they were getting to much meat (protein) in their diet, so I switched to a veggie flake for them. I never saw the bloating go down, but the fish lasted longer. (Since yours isn't interested in food, I don't know what to say...)

I was going to say peas, but you tried that and now it won't eat. Sometimes finely chopped garlic helps with internal parasites (if the fish has white, stringy poo.)

What is the temp' of the tank? Sometimes and increased temp' and a bit of aquarium salt helps fish out a bit.

How old is the fish? I know you set the tank up 10 months ago, but was the fish an adult when you got it? They only live for 1-2 years, so maybe it's old?

Other than that, I don't know what to tell you......


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Aw Kehy, I'm so sorry to hear of all the problems your having with your tank!
> 
> What is the temp' of the tank? Sometimes and increased temp' and a bit of aquarium salt helps fish out a bit.
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure what the temp is. The house has been in the 70-85 degree range, so I'm assuming that the tanks has been probably a bit lower in that range. It never seemed to bother other fish as much, but I can try raising the temp.

I don't think I got him as an adult, since he's about 1.5 times as big as he was when I got him (he's about and inch now) and up till now was still developing his colors. I don't really think he'd get bigger, but he was something to look at for sure.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Try raising the temp' a bit and add a little bit of aquarium salt. Try feeding peas and finely chopped garlic - I know he doesn't want to eat.... but maybe with a bit of luck.....

*Sending good tank vibes your way!

Oh, and the Anubias that you said was rotting - is it planted on wood or a rock? The plant will rot and die if the rhizome is buried in the substrate. (Not sure if you said how it was planted...


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Oh, and the Anubias that you said was rotting - is it planted on wood or a rock? The plant will rot and die if the rhizome is buried in the substrate. (Not sure if you said how it was planted...


It used to be rubberbanded to a rock for a few months, but when I redid my tank, it had attached to the rock enough that I took the band off. Only the root tips were in the gravel though, so still no idea why it rotted


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

The plant most likely rotted from not having the correct type of lighting, or it wasnt getting enough. I had plants rot and they released nitrogen and killed off my plecos. I actually think the fish pictured is an Endler, but they are similar to guppies, but you should feed him both vegetable and meat flakes. They have to have a heated tank, if the water temp raises and lowers a lot it can easily kill the fish. Also they do better in groups, at least 3 fish, with guppies/endlers I'd say about 5 is good.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

GuppyNGoldfish said:


> The plant most likely rotted from not having the correct type of lighting, or it wasnt getting enough. I had plants rot and they released nitrogen and killed off my plecos. I actually think the fish pictured is an Endler, but they are similar to guppies, but you should feed him both vegetable and meat flakes. They have to have a heated tank, if the water temp raises and lowers a lot it can easily kill the fish.


Hmm, you could be onto something with the lighting. That bulb hasn't been changed in 10 years LOL. I thought the guppy could've been an endler too, but I'm guessing a cross was more likely. He was just an innocent lil guy awaiting him doom in the feeder fish tank. I think my problem was mostly the fact I was primarily feeding high protein flakes. Unfortunately he passed away today, but I got to see some of his spectacular colors as he went. *frown


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Actually, it kinda' does look like an Endler... Google Images Endler's only get to be about an inch, where guppies are like 1.5 to 2 inches.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, I always wondered about that. At least my LPS stocks them as feeder guppies if I ever get another tank to have them again


----------

